# Funny companies



## xyzabc198 (Aug 19, 2008)

I was just scrolling through a list of contacts, and found a company that Import and distribute bananas.

It got me thinking about all the different funny things companies do and funny company names.

Like once I called mr Benson, and he said his manager Mr Hedges was the guy I needed (Benson and hedges is a type of cigarette)

I once spoke to a Mr Tight at a belt manufacturer.
I once called a toilet seat manufacturer called potty power ltd (bankrupt now I believe.)

Anyone else got any funny ones?


----------



## Patience (Aug 19, 2008)

There's a local cement making company whose lorries I see quite often going down city road called 'Jim'll Mix It.'

I used to work for a guy (who was very unpleasant) who shipped waste paper to the other side of the world to be recycled (although I wonder whether the actually shipping was better for the environment...) Anyway for some god unknown reason he called his business Xpap. I just sounded so awful.

Although not a company, I currently work in The Department of Play. Very Orwellian.


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 19, 2008)

haha some good ones there Bryony, the Xpap guy sounds a little crazy...
I just remembered a window cleaning guy who named his company BeeJay...surely they must have known what they were implying, but seeing these huge vans with BEEJAY printed in huge letter on the side gave our town such a bad image


----------



## kgkev (Aug 19, 2008)

Whats funny about a company that distibutes bananas?  if someone didn't then we would have no banana, oh yes we have no babanas today.

It wasn't http://www.fyffes.com/ was it?

what about this one - Got it as an email a while back - I think it might actual be genuine as well






http://www.galvestonmusicscene.com/Blog-Photos/Ad-StiffNipples.jpg


----------



## Joe4 (Aug 19, 2008)

I am pretty sure that the name here is a family name, but takes on a whole new meaning with the line of business the family is in:
http://amigone.com/aboutus/why_choose.php


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 19, 2008)

I'd rather not say company names really..it wasn't really funny, I just find bananas ammusing...I'm weird like that...and it just got me thinking about it


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 19, 2008)

Joe4 said:


> I am pretty sure that the name here is a family name, but takes on a whole new meaning with the line of business the family is in:
> http://amigone.com/aboutus/why_choose.php


 
Well if you're asking the question the name implies...I think you're at the wrong place, haha


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 19, 2008)

Anybody got any more?


----------



## Stormseed (Aug 19, 2008)

have a lot, nevertheless they ain't in english but in hindi and i guess there is no good reason to post em' here


----------



## kgkev (Aug 19, 2008)

Probably not really companies but they would be good if they were

Cook, Books & Hyde - Accountants
Dolittle and Dalley - Efficiency consultants
Howe, Dewey, Cheatem & Wynn - attornies
Levin N. Sinn - Vicar
Claude McCann - Lion Tamer
Rex Carr's - Driving Instructor


----------



## Stormseed (Aug 19, 2008)

@xyzabc198

I understand what is xyz and abc - however what does 198 represent in your screen name ? just anxious


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 19, 2008)

1987 my year of birth


----------



## Richard Schollar (Aug 19, 2008)

Not companies, but when I was at school, the woodwork master was called Mr Glue, and one chemistry teacher was Dr Spillet!


----------



## Patience (Aug 19, 2008)

Us Surrey people often wondered what the green smoke on the western horizon was!


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 19, 2008)

Patience said:


> Us Surrey people often wondered what the green smoke on the western horizon was!


 OK, you lost me now


----------



## Stormseed (Aug 19, 2008)

RichardSchollar said:


> Not companies, but when I was at school, the woodwork master was called Mr Glue, and one chemistry teacher was Dr Spillet!



Alike these, we used to nickname each and every teacher in our school. Ours was a "Only Boys" high school and we used to name these teachers as follows:

Chemistry sir  -->  Likud  becoz he  was from Madras and he used to pronounce  "Liquid" as  LIKUD.

Biology sir --> Arthropoda (The organism  "Arthropoda" was his favorite !

Hindi  teacher --> Rambo  (One day she got hurt on her forehead and she came to school with a huge ribbon wrapped around her forehead) !

Sanskrit sir --> Ravan ( In hindu mythology -Ravan is supposed to be a beast and he was given this name cuz of his beastility acts) !

History sir --> Sattu (Sattu represents a "mavaali" name. Mavaali - meaning road side romeos)

Geography teacher --> Haafus (Haafus is a hindi word for mango - and just because her breasts were the shape of a mango and her real name was Alphonso, )

Physics teacher --> All the bad words which you can think of in Hindi or English..hehehe !

English teacher --> Sir Joy (Actually the teacher is a female and her real name is Joyamma but she portrayed an actual male in her and hence we named her "Sir Joy" !

Algebra sir --> Bagla (Bagla is hindi word for a duck  he used to walk like a duck in school hence this name)

I dont remember but a hell of names we had in our school days. Oh boy, these were my wonderful days where we enjoyed each and every moment of life. So sad we can never have them back


----------



## Richard Schollar (Aug 19, 2008)

xyzabc198 said:


> OK, you lost me now



Hampshire is to the West of Surrey - noxious clouds resulting from clumsy chemists is the root of Bryony's comment (I believe).

I seem to remember sugar mixed with potassium iodate and then ignited produced a pleasing green cloud...


----------



## schielrn (Aug 19, 2008)

A funny name for a beverage I heard a joke about the other day was Dixon Cider.

The slogan for it was:

It's been a while since he has had a Dixon Cider.

It had me laughing for a while.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Aug 19, 2008)

schielrn said:


> It's been a while since he has had a Dixon Cider.


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thats...rather disturbing lol

There is a new cider called gaymans Cider or something like that


----------



## DonkeyOte (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is against form rules etc but I did <b>genuinely</b> have male Maths teacher called Bates and I went to a posh-(ish) school so I'll leave you to work it out why it seemed so very amusing at the time...


----------



## Patience (Aug 20, 2008)

RichardSchollar said:


> Hampshire is to the West of Surrey - noxious clouds resulting from clumsy chemists is the root of Bryony's comment (I believe).
> 
> I seem to remember sugar mixed with potassium iodate and then ignited produced a pleasing green cloud...




You are correct. I was being a bit obscure.


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 20, 2008)

Patience said:


> You are correct. I was being a bit obscure.


 
Sorry I get it now, I had forgotten about the spilling chemist by the time I had read your post


----------



## Patience (Aug 20, 2008)

Cos of course you are local to the area in question, aren't you? ALthough I am in London now I grew up in Merrow, by Guildford.


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 20, 2008)

I am indeed, bordon is in hampshire, about an hour (on train) from Guildford, pretty much next door to peterfield and liphook


----------



## SydneyGeek (Aug 20, 2008)

kgkev said:


> Probably not really companies but they would be good if they were
> 
> Cook, Books & Hyde - Accountants
> Dolittle and Dalley - Efficiency consultants
> ...



Human & Pitt -- Funeral directors (this was real)

Denis


----------



## Lewiy (Aug 20, 2008)

We used to have a Chinese take-away in <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on">Poole</st1lace> (recently expanded into by an off-licence).  It didn’t have a funny name in itself – “The China Palace”, however, everyone from the <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:country-region w:st="on">UK</st1:country-region></st1lace> here will surely be aware that take-away menus, etc. are notorious for their poor spelling and inconsistencies.  Oddly, The China Palace menu was absolutely fine, however, when they had the sign done for the front of the building, they clearly didn’t notice that there was a letter missing, as the sign proudly stated:
“The <st1:Street w:st="on"><st1:address w:st="on">China Place</st1:address></st1:Street>”


----------



## Lewiy (Aug 20, 2008)

And I can’t leave this thread without pointing you all towards this:
http://rahoi.com/2006/03/may-i-take-your-order/
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>
It’s possibly the funniest thing I’ve EVER seen on the internet, it has me in tears of laughter every time I read it!!


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 20, 2008)

Lewiy said:


> And I can’t leave this thread without pointing you all towards this:
> http://rahoi.com/2006/03/may-i-take-your-order/
> <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
> It’s possibly the funniest thing I’ve EVER seen on the internet, it has me in tears of laughter every time I read it!!


 


I nearly cried too


----------



## riaz (Aug 20, 2008)

kgkev said:


> Probably not really companies but they would be good if they were
> 
> Howe, Dewey, Cheatem & Wynn - attornies


Sue, Grabbit and Runn?


----------



## riaz (Aug 20, 2008)

Or lawyers with a Yuletide message?

Swing, Lowe, Sweet, Sherry, Ott
possibly merging with
Cummings, Forte, Curry, Meade and Holme

(I wonder what there receptionists greeting would sound like?)


----------



## kgkev (Aug 20, 2008)

Bodgett & Leggett - Builders


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 20, 2008)

just spoke to a guy called Peyman Cord...the first name is ironic seeing as he's a banker


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 20, 2008)

Got another one for you, a Guy called barry Champion...Thats not funny? well his company is called BJ Champion...wow!


----------



## kgkev (Aug 20, 2008)

The scafolders?? - I always smile when I see their trucks.

I'd be worried what sort of website I would get if I googles BJ Champion.


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 20, 2008)

kgkev said:


> I'd be worried what sort of website I would get if I googles BJ Champion.


 
See for yourself


----------



## kgkev (Aug 20, 2008)

6th hit

Sarah Suction (2005 BJ Champion)


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 20, 2008)

LOL! www.bjchampion.co.uk


----------



## riaz (Aug 20, 2008)

In Bitburg, car number plates are BIT followed by two letters then three digits.  I once saw a car with BIT-CH-xxx.  Pity this was before the days of digital cameras.


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 20, 2008)

riaz said:


> In Bitburg, car number plates are BIT followed by two letters then three digits. I once saw a car with BIT-CH-xxx. Pity this was before the days of digital cameras.


 
Isn't Bitburg in Germany not Pakistan? or was you just visiting Germany?


----------



## riaz (Aug 21, 2008)

xyzabc198 said:


> Isn't Bitburg in Germany not Pakistan? or was you just visiting Germany?



Like Excel, I appear to have become multinational.


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 21, 2008)

Well your location says Pakistan


----------



## Cindy Ellis (Aug 21, 2008)

Would a combination of two companies "qualify"?
Not far from where I live, Larry's Body Shop used to be right next door to Laguna Mortuary.


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 21, 2008)

Ha ha, another great one...whats everybodies fave so far?


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 21, 2008)

Joe4 said:


> I am pretty sure that the name here is a family name, but takes on a whole new meaning with the line of business the family is in:
> http://amigone.com/aboutus/why_choose.php


 


Lewiy said:


> And I can’t leave this thread without pointing you all towards this:
> http://rahoi.com/2006/03/may-i-take-your-order/
> <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
> It’s possibly the funniest thing I’ve EVER seen on the internet, it has me in tears of laughter every time I read it!!


 
These have to have been my favourites


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 21, 2008)

What's everyone elses' faves?


----------



## Jonmo1 (Oct 8, 2008)

This isn't really a company name, but a company's Slogan...

"Thinking Perfected by Doing, Doing Perfected by Thinking"

That is just a hallarious circular reference...


----------



## Long Nose (Oct 8, 2008)

In Beaver Creek Colorado there is a Liquor store called, yep "Beaver Liquors."  Every year they do a radio commercial based on a parody of the 1950's TV show "Leave it to Beaver."


----------



## onlyadrafter (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello,

best company name I've seen is

Wreckin Construction.

On the subject of names, we had a teacher whose name was Pratt. Not mucy funny about that until you found out that his initials were












...











....







ready for it?














B.A.

so his name was B.A. Pratt.

His mum and day must have had a really wicker sense of humour!


----------



## steve case (Oct 9, 2008)

How about "*Jacknob* .: Quality Toilet Partition *Hardware* :."


----------



## Darren Bartrup (Oct 9, 2008)

I did see a scaffolding company in Nottingham which offered 'the biggest erections in town'.

Also in Nottingham there was a Chinese restaurant called 'Chase the Dragon'.  I never went there for a meal, but I bet they guaranteed you'd come back for more.


----------



## yytsunamiyy (Oct 9, 2008)

Here in Stralsund we have a company driving around in these vans. I had a serious double take moment when I first saw one with the ELEKTROBOGS written all over it...

(just in case you are wondering - they are electricians, NOT plumbers)


----------



## Wayne Duncan (Oct 9, 2008)

I once had dealings with a Mr. Peter Ennis of the Ennis Paper Company.  He always spelled his name out in full; never with just his first initial and last name.


----------



## TMDInc (Oct 17, 2008)

Just came across this one, 
The Chief Operations Officer for the Alicart Restaurant Group 

His name is Gary Bologna!!


----------



## PaddyD (Oct 19, 2008)

TMDInc said:


> Just came across this one,
> The Chief Operations Officer for the Alicart Restaurant Group
> 
> His name is Gary Bologna!!


 

A.K.A. 'nominative determinism':

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nominative_determinism


----------



## cornflakegirl (Oct 20, 2008)

I prefer the concept of narrative causality.


----------

